# Spiele Verpackungen kaufen



## Broken (29. August 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGamesHardware Gemeinde,

ich kaufe seit letzter Zeit wenn Steam z.b ein Weekend-Deal hat die Games Digital, da ich eher einer bin der Spiele mit Verpackungen kauft wollte ich eventuell eine Verpackung des zugehörigen Spieles nachholen. Kennt jemand eine Seite oder einen Shop wo man Game Boxes bekommt (am Besten wäre noch mit CD)? Selbst über Google konnte ich nichts finden. Ich könnte zwar das Cover im Internet ausdrucken und zuschneiden, aber naja Original ist halt besser.

mfg


----------



## ShiZon (29. August 2010)

Broken schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PCGamesHardware Gemeinde,
> 
> ich kaufe seit letzter Zeit wenn Steam z.b ein Weekend-Deal hat die Games Digital, da ich eher einer bin der Spiele mit Verpackungen kauft wollte ich eventuell eine Verpackung des zugehörigen Spieles nachholen. Kennt jemand eine Seite oder einen Shop wo man Game Boxes bekommt (am Besten wäre noch mit CD)? Selbst über Google konnte ich nichts finden. Ich könnte zwar das Cover im Internet ausdrucken und zuschneiden, aber naja Original ist halt besser.
> 
> mfg



Hast du schon einmal in An-Verkauf Läden in der Innenstadt geschaut bzw. gefragt oder gar in Videotheken wo Spiele verliehen werden?

ShiZoedit: Hab's tatsächlich völlig übersehen, willkommen hier im Forum.


----------



## Broken (30. August 2010)

Danke für die deine Antwort. Ja gar keine schlechte Idee, könnte es ja mal bei der Videothek und Media-Markt versuchen. 

mfg


----------

